# tumbler



## arthur (May 28, 2008)

I have a treadmild I cannot use (wheel chair unfriendly)  I have my own ideas on how to use this as a tumbler .  Does anyone else have any thoughts on using this as a tumbler.  Arthur


----------



## muddyfingers (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I too have had a design going on a tumbler based off of a treadmill. It has all you need for a basic tumbler, you may have to change a pulley or two to get the results you want. So now it's out, I have kept this in for weeks now trying to find an el-cheap-o treadmill to actually put this into action. 
                                                                  Willy


----------

